# Where Can I Buy Rainbow Micas



## kbapril23 (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy Rainbow Micas for coloring cold processed soaps? I have been buying them from Nuture Soap Supplies, but they are going to stop carrying them so I really need to find a new supplier. Thanks.


----------



## lsg (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought mine from this site:

http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com

I used the green mica in cp soap and it did go through a morphing stage, but returned to a beautiful color after the soap went through the gel stage and hardened.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 30, 2013)

I got mine at the same place as lsg..I love those micas..


----------



## KrisAnt (Sep 30, 2013)

Brambleberry has a ton of them!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## kazmi (Sep 30, 2013)

Nuture Soap Supplies is going to stop carrying the rainbow mica's??  Where did you hear that?


----------



## Cosmo (Oct 1, 2013)

The Rainbows are being phased out and being replaced by their cosmetic grade counterparts. The new cosmetic grade line is Vibrance mica, and it is of the same staying power and the same colors as Rainbow Micas.

There were so many concerns and questions regarding what products Rainbows could be used in, I wanted to be on the safe side and offer cosmetic grade instead. That way the colors can be used in MP, lotions, etc.

If you like the Rainbow micas I strongly urge you to try the Vibrance micas. I think you will really like them. 

Vibrance Micas


----------



## paillo (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not familiar with either of these mica lines, but my favorite has always been the pop micas from TKB Trading. They were discontinued for a couple of years, but are back!

I can't access your site, Cosmo. Alternative url?


----------



## Cosmo (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm working on it right now.  TKB's new Pop micas are not the same as the original, and are not soap stable. 

Paillo, the site is open again. We are moving shop this weekend and I needed to do some work on it before the move.


----------



## lsg (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Cosmo, I really liked the green mica.  At first it looked like it morphed, but at the end turned into a lovely light shade of green.  I will be on the look out for the new Vibrance micas.  Please post when they are available.


----------



## Cosmo (Oct 1, 2013)

They are available now. Vibrance Micas.

I am also in the process of listing the new ECO Electrics neons. They are really awesome colors if you're interested! (I only have one listed so far. The rest are being listed now).


----------



## kazmi (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Cosmo!  What mica's where used in the recent Soaping101 video?  The new Vibrance mica's or the Rainbow mica's?


----------



## Cosmo (Oct 1, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Thanks Cosmo!  What mica's where used in the recent Soaping101 video?  The new Vibrance mica's or the Rainbow mica's?



The Rainbows were used, but the Vibrance will give the same result. 

The Rainbows are now 5% off, and if you use the soaping101 code you get an extra 5%. I suggest stocking up now if you want the Rainbows.

This morning I also adjusted many prices down. I haven't advertised the price decrease yet, so heads up! 

I went through the site this morning and changed the entire pricing structure on colors. There's some pretty good deals. I'm making way for even more colors.


----------

